# That's a lot of black.



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Some of you might remember the design problem I was having a while back with a e-center with floating shelves etc... so here's the 99% finished product.

It's sooo black, I thought it was going to look too heavy in the room, but it actually works well since this room flows into the open kitchen and breakfast room which also have some black furniture in it mixed with a lot of natural.

The back and side walls are still going to get painted once the painter comes back, add the nickel pulls, and I still have to make a magnetic fastening one piece front grill style cover thing that will cover the components in the center base cabinet. She didn't want doors.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

wow that looks fantastic. i have to agree the black is alot but if fits well i think


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

JMendez035 said:


> wow that looks fantastic. i have to agree the black is alot but if fits well i think


especially when you put the nickel hardware on


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

All I wou;d do is center the TV and paint the wall black behind the TV. Not the WHOLE wall just what shows.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

John in Tennessee said:


> All I wou;d do is center the TV and paint the wall black behind the TV. Not the WHOLE wall just what shows.


That was my suggestion but it got shot down...:blink:
The TV guys are coming tomorrow to hang that monster on a bracket dead center on the wall and hook it up. There's not going to be much sheet rock left to be exposed, so yes your suggestion made sense to me too.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey Joesdad: what did you use for finish and what kind of material is it?

smitty


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

smitty1967 said:


> hey Joesdad: what did you use for finish and what kind of material is it?
> 
> smitty


Birch ply, poplar for door frames/face frames. I was experimenting with spraying latex through the gun and surprisingly had pretty good luck with this. I've had problems in the past with losing the sheen when spraying latex. Reason for latex on this job was time. I could get three coats on in the morning, touch up in between, and everything was dry by the end of the day.

-Armand


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That is a lot of black, but it makes a good contrast with the light coloured room. The end result looks super. It just needs something to hide the crap in the bottom.

Gerry


----------

